# Square to board footage



## ulises4282 (May 27, 2015)

Anybody have a formula to get a rough estimate of board footage from the square feet of the house and vice versa to get a good idea of how many sheets a house will need? A builder showed a while back but I forgot the formula he showed me


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

X 3.5 to 4 depending on how cut up.

I'm slapping myself now Moore.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

you should


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ulises4282 said:


> Anybody have a formula to get a rough estimate of board footage from the square feet of the house and vice versa to get a good idea of how many sheets a house will need? A builder showed a while back but I forgot the formula he showed me


I use the formula . Then do a walk through after the home is dried in . Between the two I can can cut It pretty close ! When figuring board off plans ? That's a toss up! Once the job is ready for board It's really never the same as the plans read ! Not that I've seen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

[QUOTE

I'm slapping myself now Moore.[/QUOTE]

Why ? The home I'm on now ... I stopped by one morning And walked through pointing my finger at the ceilings and walls . 250 boards ..I didn't measure nothing ... I was 2 sheets over . The hanger said those 2 sheets was trash ! They are still sitting there .. I'll take a pic tomorrow .. My man hung the whole house excluding those two bad boards ..You gotta love that Willy! You of all people. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

johnmeto said:


> Its totally depend as per the cutting you will do.


You mean how much you cut up and throw out the window?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I just go by m2 and add 10% gets pretty close 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

